# First grow w/cfl's



## J Cakes (Sep 10, 2009)

*Hi everyone this is my first grow i started it on 8/20 so any help along the way would be great. So i ordered these seeds from amsterdamseeds.com. i went with and indica strain because im limited to space. I had these hopefully 4 girls growing in fox farm ocean forest medium under two 2ft. floresents for about two and a half weeks i just now replaced those light with 4 23watt 2700k cfl's and 2 26watt 6500k cfl's. I have 4 40 watt 5000k on there way.Also running on 18/6 light cycle. i plan on transplanting them when my new bulbs come in. *
*so leave some feedback if you have any comments suggestions or ideas to better my grow my ears are open like i said it's my first grow so i want to make it a good one.*

*material list:*
*-box-3ft high/3ft wide/2.5ft deep*
*-2 dragon fans 115vac (exhaust)*
*-1 pc fan 120cfm (intake)*
*-wrap in mylar*
*-4 23watt 2700K cfl's *
*-2 26watt 6500K cfl's*
*-4 40watt 5000K cfl's (being shipped as we speak)*


----------



## the chef (Sep 10, 2009)

love your box he he hehe,  patience is the key it will be hard but be patient and good luck.


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 10, 2009)

hello, good looking seedlings you have!!

Just one tip you may want to start looking into getting a HID light set up

Right now you have 304 watts total and 20,600 lumens

A 250 watt HPS produces 29,000 lumens and uses less power....

You are paying more money for less light


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 10, 2009)

hey thanks for the replies guys yes i know the HID is the way to go i acually have and 400w mh and hsp that my step bro let me borrow but it was way to hot for that samll space and im not trying to spend the money right now on a cool tube or a crazy expensive fans. so this will have to work for now. but thanks for the tip


----------



## AsianSky (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow man, where did you get them wicked bulb splitters with a direct plug in sockets right into the outlet like that at ? awesome . I think cfl is the way to go for veg right now, my set up similar to yall and the plants doing fine . Nice Nice !! Some green love for your babies


----------



## frankcos (Sep 10, 2009)

AsianSky said:
			
		

> Wow man, where did you get them wicked bulb splitters with a direct plug in sockets right into the outlet like that at ? awesome . I think cfl is the way to go for veg right now, my set up similar to yall and the plants doing fine . Nice Nice !! Some green love for your babies


homedepot sells them for like 2 bucks, if you screw 3 of them together you can get 4 bulbs on 1 socket , I run 4 62 watters on 1 socket works well.


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 10, 2009)

I have never seen those at the HD. I am going to check it out tomorrow!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2009)

J Cakes said:
			
		

> hey thanks for the replies guys yes i know the HID is the way to go i acually have and 400w mh and hsp that my step bro let me borrow but it was way to hot for that samll space and im not trying to spend the money right now on a cool tube or a crazy expensive fans. so this will have to work for now. but thanks for the tip



When you get the 4 40 watters in there, your heat will almost certainly be higher than 1 250W HPS.


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 10, 2009)

hey guys the ? about the splitters you can get them at home depot and lowes they both got them there. at mine they were just past the lighting supplies with the outlit covers and sockets. they should be there and like frankcos said there like $2.

and they comment about the 40watts i have commin yea i figured that it would get hot so ima switch them out with the 23watt 2700k. then see what kind of temp ima be runnin i picked up a nice oscilating on clearence at walmart today so i can get them stem stronger. But if you have a better way that you think would work better in refrence to how many of each bulb i should have in there i'd like to hear them keep the post commin. and ill be puttin up some new picks when my lights get here.


----------



## frankcos (Sep 12, 2009)

I have 4 -42 watt 2700k ,2- 26 watt 2700k, and 4-62 watt 6500k's and as long as I keep my exhaust fans running, It stays about 75 in their.I can spray and mist my plants while they are on and the bulbs are not hot enough for the moisture to burst them, a hps certainly would burst.


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 13, 2009)

*hey guys i have done a little changes i am still waiting for my 40watt 5000k cfl's to come in they should be here in like a day or two. So for the mean time i replaced some bulbs im now running 4 26watt 6500k cfl's and 3 23watt 2700k cfl's i replaces my mini fan with a oscilating fan my plants seem to like it. here are some pics tell me what you think.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Locked (Sep 13, 2009)

Looking good..if you really want to go with cfl's the whole way take a look at Mentalpatients cfl grows....he grew some real nice plants under cfl's...you might pick up some tips reading through his journals...


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks for the advice yea it looks like he did well. eventually ima try doing some lsting i suppose


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 14, 2009)

HI,

They're looking nice...   Yup... you'll especially want to use LST and/or a screen to even out your canopy and get max light to all the bud sites.  

Rock ON!:headbang2:


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 14, 2009)

*so guess what i got my 40watts cfl today and 3 out  of 4 were broken gay gay gay..... so there sending me 3 new ones but when i get them i was wondering what i should do bout those lights its gonna get hot in there any ideas on reducing the heat and keeping it on a low budget? 
ps thanks for the feedback guys keep it commin +rep*


----------



## frankcos (Sep 14, 2009)

I use an 8 in duct fan, real cheap at hd and a 4 inch computer fan both for exhaust ,vented into my attic with a 4 inch intake fan.Keeps my temps down to about 75.I  bought my 68 watt 300equiv 6500k cfl's at hd.They screw into a regular outlet unlike some I have seen this size that use a mogul.They were $14.99 not sure if all Hd's sell them though.


----------



## frankcos (Sep 14, 2009)

FYI when i returned a broken cfl to the store they flipped out and told me the stuff is toxic inside the bulbs and I should have kept them wrapped in a bag as soon as it broke.I had never given it any thought.


----------



## the chef (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey jcakes looking good, gonna pull up a chair for this one, as far as your heat problem maybe mounting some type of exhaust on top of your box might help.


----------



## Dr.Feelgood (Sep 14, 2009)

You are gonna need all 6500k bulbs for veg especially with a 3ft box,otherwise their gonna grow right out the roof of that box,when she's time for flower switch to the 2700k,my box is 5 1/2 ft and was not tall enough,although i did not lst them,i ran 10 26watt 6500k bulbs for veg and 10 23 watt 2700k bulbs for flower and was very impressed,with no fan at all,i'll try to get some pic/s up in a bit.

            DR.Feelgood


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2009)

If you are dealing with a small space and not growing autos you are going to hve to top them and tie them down...when they go into flower they will increse in size by anywhere from 2 times to 3 times...my first grow my girl in soil grew to almost 5 feet tall...


----------



## frankcos (Sep 16, 2009)

Hows heat reduction coming along?


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 16, 2009)

*2nd week veg. runnin one 40watt 5000k cfl and 6 26watt 6500k cfl's. waiting for the other three 40watts to be reshipped. Also today i ordered an 120mm fan 113cfm that i will install on the top of my box for extra exhaust. I also add 4 passive intakes. pics below. Last nite before the lights went out i transplanted my 4 hope to be girls let me know what you think:afroweed: *


----------



## frankcos (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey man looking real good.Those intakes are pretty cool too, but if I were you I would put some sort of screen over them so that you don't allow critters into your grow box.With the new fan your heat problems should be gone.It looks like your plants might be stretching a little bit in the 6th pic.I always try to keep my plants an inch below the bulbs a book works well to prop them up higher.Good luck with the new bulbs hope they are in one piece.


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 16, 2009)

*hey franko thanks in trying little by little ill get ther. and will do on the intakes ill get some chicken wire or sumthin i got layin around in my garage..peace bro*


----------



## frankcos (Sep 16, 2009)

Just get something that is small enough to keep out bugs.Peace man


----------



## Locked (Sep 16, 2009)

Looking healthy Mr. Cakes...I love when the plants are that rich deep green....you might want to think about burying them a lil deeper in soil to fix the bit of stretch you had going on...anytime I transplant I bury them a lil deeper...but it does not look like it will be a problem...


----------



## Dr.Feelgood (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's the pic of my one lonely female,first time grow,she is in the 6th week of flower with 10 cfl bulbs,i'm happy so far seeing as it is a cfl grow.
you will notice that i had to cut her two weeks ago as it was growing out of control,it was 5 1/2 ft tall and climbing with tiny buds but now that i cut her the buds are growing great and the height stayed controllable,by cutting her i did something right to stop stretch and make bigger buds,probably luck but i'll try again on the next one.

          DR.Feelgood.


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 17, 2009)

*ok so here's my next ? i know not to use any nutrients obviously because i have just transplanted 2 days ago. When do you think would be a good time to start adding the veg. nutrients to my plants? I also have two different kinds and was wondering what would be best. Or should i just use one nutrients for two plants and the other nutrients for the other two. give me your feedback everyones has been very helpful so far thanks. *


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 19, 2009)

*ok so i checked on my palnts today and noticed that on two of my plants a view of the leaves tips are turning yellow. i haven't used any nutrients and my ph is at like a 7.0 i don't know what the problem is so if you do let me know.thanks*


----------



## frankcos (Sep 19, 2009)

I know that sometime ff soil will burn seedlings but you would think it would have done it before now.My plants have gotten this a couple times but only when I used nutes.Ph is kinda high i believe but not by much.Hopefully someone else will have some real answers for you bro.


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 19, 2009)

I have got that from my MG liquid food but I have also got that from under and over watering. Mind you that in both cases the over and under where both extreme.


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 19, 2009)

*ok maybe i could be from the over watering cause when i transplanted them i did over water a bit cause the next day the leaves were pointing downwards but a couple of days later they came back up so hopefully it was just that should i be worried bout it?any other opinions? *


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 21, 2009)

*hey guys ok so here are the updates: I have installed my new exhaust fan 113cfm. at the top of my box. I also got my 3 40watt cfl's today as well. so now im running 4 40watt 5000k/4 26watt 6500k and one 26watt 2700k cfl's. is this to much for my sot of is it good? also some new pics showing 3rd week into veg. leave some love:bong: *


----------



## frankcos (Sep 21, 2009)

looking good, can never have too much light unless the temps are too much.


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 28, 2009)

*ok so i mistake im now starting my 3rd week of veg. lol i forgot that i started veging on the 7th after i looked at my chart. so my post were a week ahead.lol my bad. Anyways this is day 28 of veg for my hope to be ladies. I also started a little LST for the first time they have been in LST for about 4 days now and it's crazy how it takes off. looking good to me though. I beleive no sign of sex yet still to early i guess. I also added a little nuts to two of the plants just to see if it would make any difference. Well let me know what you think.*


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 28, 2009)

Some *green mojo* your way! My first grow is 3 weeks flower and I def plan to train next time. Will be watching how yours goes. Lookin' good.

What did you use to tie them down? Speaker wire :holysheep: ???


----------



## the chef (Sep 28, 2009)

big time green thoughts with ya, looking good brother.


----------



## omnigr33n (Sep 28, 2009)

I can see your fingerprint.  They're gonna get you now lol.


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 28, 2009)

omnigr33n said:
			
		

> I can see your fingerprint.  They're gonna get you now lol.


For real, I have done the same thing. And, been like, what if? Should I photoshop my prints. lol.

I swear, paranoia is good, to some extents...


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Sep 29, 2009)

u might want to try some of these they are 105 warr CFL's that are 500 watt equivalent:www topbulbdotcom/find/product_description.asp?intproductid=49655  I'm too new here to put up the proper url but just put a period where the dot is spelled out and copy paste it should work



2b2s


----------



## frankcos (Sep 29, 2009)

coming along just fine, keep it up.


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 29, 2009)

*thanks for posting guys  and all the positive feedback.+ rep for ya*


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 30, 2009)

****-dog said:
			
		

> Some *green mojo* your way! My first grow is 3 weeks flower and I def plan to train next time. Will be watching how yours goes. Lookin' good.
> 
> What did you use to tie them down? Speaker wire :holysheep: ???


hey to answer your question na it's not speaker wire it's called Vinyl Coated wire i picked it up at walmart in the hardware section it was a 50ft roll for $4. and works great.


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 5, 2009)

*ok so this is my 4th week of veg. i moved my lights to a different setup. I also have transplanted my hope to be girls into 3gal pots. But good news i have some preflowers on one of my ladies.woot wooot. Its nice to see that some of my work is going to pay off being a first timer and all So im going to be veggin for another week then start to flower let me know what you think.*


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 5, 2009)

looking good! i never get tired of seeing the new sets of leaves emerge out of nowhere day after day during veg....

but seeing the pistils develop is a whole new ballgame, which i'm sure you will enjoy!! 

good luck to ya, i'll have my fingers crossed for them to be female.


----------



## the chef (Oct 5, 2009)

lookin bushy my friend, keep up the good job and ladies will be around ya!


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 6, 2009)

*ok so when i woke up this morn i always check my plant and the height of the lights and i didn't like an *** this morn and when i came home my one plant grew to the light and burnt a couple of leave what should i do? just cut them of or leave them?*


----------



## the chef (Oct 7, 2009)

I say leave em, just my opinion, get more before you decide. One thing i noticed with my first grow is once i started messing with trimming certain leaves bud production seemed to almost halt, if your gonna do it try it with one leaf and wait around a week to see if affects your lady. Gl and green mojo prayers go to your burnt ones.


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 7, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> I say leave em, just my opinion, get more before you decide. One thing i noticed with my first grow is once i started messing with trimming certain leaves bud production seemed to almost halt, if your gonna do it try it with one leaf and wait around a week to see if affects your lady. Gl and green mojo prayers go to your burnt ones.


 
yeah i just wasn't sure i'll just leave them .man i was so mad when i got home from work and found out after that the plant didn't grow up to it one of my ties for LST slipped off the plant then i was like damn it was my bad.lol it's all good thanks for droppin in chef .


----------



## frankcos (Oct 7, 2009)

My plants have grown into my lights a couple times now.I just leave them and usually they will end up dieing and fall off easily.Looking good so far.


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 7, 2009)

*hey thanks fankcos for stopping by yea thats what ima do im wating for my cloning gel to get her so i can cut a coupe of clones from my two plants that are showing some preflowers already wooootttt. 2 down two to go. Ima veg for probly another week and then switch to flowering what you guys think let me know leave some love*


----------



## the chef (Oct 8, 2009)

pre-flowers...oooohhh, got mine on lady blue and she's a sshhtinkin! How tall she getting?:bong1:


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 8, 2009)

*i'd say that two of them are about a foot and the other two are kinda behind there like bout 8 inches i'd say it's a little hard to tell cause of the low stress training.*


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 8, 2009)

*Also another ? so here are two pics of my box when i start flowering i know that when it's in the nite cycle it needs to be 100 percent black in there in the top right i have my intake. i need help on how to make the box light titeand have no issues with the intake. I'm stumped as of right know i can't figure out what would work. any suggestions? *


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 9, 2009)

J Cakes said:
			
		

> *Also another ? so here are two pics of my box when i start flowering i know that when it's in the nite cycle it needs to be 100 percent black in there in the top right i have my intake. i need help on how to make the box light titeand have no issues with the intake. I'm stumped as of right know i can't figure out what would work. any suggestions? *


I can't see any pics?


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 10, 2009)

*lol my bad i was blazed when i made the post forgot to add the attachment. here you go *


----------



## Icex420 (Oct 11, 2009)

Lookin good. i want to know how much you harvest. =)

Bagseed? Mid? shwag?


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 11, 2009)

I am part of the outsiders that believes a little light leak is cool. Which is your intake? I see several fans...

If it was my box I would have a piece of cardboard the size of the side of the box(so you can set it aside when the lights are on). Around the intakes / exhaust I would make a staggered "shield". Basically a hole in the cardboard for the fan, with another piece of cardboard twice the size of the hole on top. Offset the shield maybe a quarter to half an inch. Dowell rods, chop sticks, folded over cardboard pieces into cubes then zip tied in. lots of ways to do the "shield". Cut a bic pen into 4 pieces and use that for the spacers. Get some black plastic/paper plates maybe?

I am drunk  but that is what is most logical/cheapest to me right now. You could even make the shield out of foil or whatever and make them more concave to help block more light.


----------



## the chef (Oct 11, 2009)

thats what i was thinking cardboard and tape.


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 11, 2009)

*thanks for stoppin in guys thanks for the input last nite i went out and got some black plastic and covered my whole box and removed the door and made a velcro one seems to work well haven't did the fan yet. but will try some cardboard thxs. *


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 11, 2009)

Icex420 said:
			
		

> Lookin good. i want to know how much you harvest. =)
> 
> Bagseed? Mid? shwag?


 
thxs man i hope it's a good one:joint:


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 12, 2009)

*ok so today is my 5th week of veg the hope to be girls are looking good from what i can see.I added a little more low stress traing today as well. waiting on my rooting gel to get here so i can take some clones from these babies and then off to flowering they shall go. These are some pics of my beautiful teenagers let me know what you think.*


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 12, 2009)

*ok so i also have figured out my issue in making my box light tight when i move my plants into flower with some help from the people i can count on. The other growers on this form check it out.*

*Also while waiting for my rooting gel to arrive i have set up my cloning box.It's a simple rubbermaid container with a 13watt L.E.D blue spectrume bulb i had laying around let me know what you think?*


----------



## the chef (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice jcakes, love your clone box...hey that therm. looks familiar, alright give it back greenage mojo to ya!


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 13, 2009)

*hey thanks for stopping in chef glad to see you like.
and is what therm.?*


----------



## the chef (Oct 13, 2009)

thermometer


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 13, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> thermometer


lol i got you have see we both have good taste..lol got my rooting gel today check out my clones. I must say not bad for being :bongin:


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 13, 2009)

*hey guys my rooting gel came in today so i cut 3 clones from each plant let me know what you think?*

*p.s. don't hate on the names my girl said i can grow if she can name them. But there all cut from a seed called Amsterdam Indica i got from hXXp://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/product_info.php?id=n1181980540117823836011860&currency=155&product_id=4"] 



















*


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 25, 2009)

*hey guys sry a little late on my pics had some things going on. i have found out that all four of my plants turned out to be all Females very happy bout that. there about 11 days into flower and looking good. i very happy bout how they are turning out. I'm going to be adding nuts. to them starting week three im going to be giving them a weak dose of Tiger Bloom/ Big Bloom/ and Big Bud. let me know what you think.*


----------



## the chef (Oct 25, 2009)

Lets hear it for the ladies:headbang2: :headbang2: :banana: :dancing: :clap:  Good job brother things are lookin sweet!


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 25, 2009)

*ha thanks for stoppin by chef yea i very happy with myself being my first time.*


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

Lookin really good man, just pulled up a seat !


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 25, 2009)

*thanks for dropping by chris. glad to see you joined us *


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 25, 2009)

What is the capacity of those pots?


----------



## smithgrown (Oct 26, 2009)

hey man been followin your grow for a while now. this is my first grow as well and i was going the CFL route too. your plants look great. i just put up my 400w HPS cool tube and im not sure its any brighter than my CFL's!! now im useing them for side lighting. just wanted to stop bye and give props to another young grower doin it diffrent. rock on bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 26, 2009)

omnigr33n said:
			
		

> What is the capacity of those pots?


 
*the pots are 3 gals.*


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 26, 2009)

smithgrown said:
			
		

> hey man been followin your grow for a while now. this is my first grow as well and i was going the CFL route too. your plants look great. i just put up my 400w HPS cool tube and im not sure its any brighter than my CFL's!! now im useing them for side lighting. just wanted to stop bye and give props to another young grower doin it diffrent. rock on bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
hey man thanks for droppin in and showing some love.:headbang2: yea go first timers and good luck on your crop some green mojo for ya


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 30, 2009)

*hey guys it's now the end of the 2nd week of flowering and my girls are getting buds all over. there looking great just watered them also and fed them a week strength of nuts. as well. FF Big Bloom /Tiger Bloom/Big Bud. hope to see some results in the nest couple of days.*

*Leave some love for my ladies:bong: *


----------



## the chef (Oct 30, 2009)

Sweet lookin jcakes! Love the main cola shots they look fluffy. Keep up the good work!


----------



## smithgrown (Oct 31, 2009)

bro those babies are looking great for 2 weeks. mine have just hit four weeks and look no better!!!!!! just wanted to let you know that i got two 68w CFL's at homedepot a few days ago. 4200 lumes each and 2700k. the whole reason i started CFL's was there was a HD right round the corner. didnt know if you were in the same boat. thought i wld give you a heads up as all i had ever seen there was 42w and down.

Anyway im babbling just wanted to say looking good and send some green mojo....like you need it!!!!!!   lol


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 31, 2009)

J Cakes said:
			
		

> *hey guys it's now the end of the 2nd week of flowering and my girls are getting buds all over. *
> 
> *Leave some love for my ladies:bong: *



Looking good JCakes, mine are one week behind you in flower and I can only wish my buds sites look as good as your in just a week.

While sitting here on my 5 gallon bucket :watchplant:Green Mojo


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 31, 2009)

hey thanks for stopping in chef/smith/and first time and leavin some love. on the bulbs you were talking bout yea i saw them at homedepot too leaving them on the back burner incase anything goes out. but thanks and glad to hear that you guys say they look good cant wait to see what the nutrients does to them.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 1, 2009)

looking good j. ...

just got back from an evening stroll with the dogs. they think thier doing border patrol on my property. gotta see every corner, twice. ...

nice bondage...


----------



## J Cakes (Nov 2, 2009)

*hey irish thanks for stopping in bro and good luck wit that border patrol..*


----------



## J Cakes (Nov 4, 2009)

*hey guys posting some pics of the girls doin very well and showing a lot of growth each day and i'm lovin it . tomorrow will conclude the 3rd week of flowering here's some pics.HOPE YOU LIKE:headbang2: *


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 4, 2009)

Looking great!!:hubba:  I'm about a week and a half behind you in flower and again hoping mine look as good as yours....course I did switch over to HPS yesterday.....

Looking great man.


----------



## J Cakes (Nov 4, 2009)

First Time Caller said:
			
		

> Looking great!!:hubba: I'm about a week and a half behind you in flower and again hoping mine look as good as yours....course I did switch over to HPS yesterday.....
> 
> Looking great man.


 
*hey FTC thanks for stoppin in bro i give your girls some green mojo from the east coast.  nice bro wit the hps my step bro let me borrow his but its a 400watt and is way to hot and to big for my box so the attic it sit. good luck*


----------



## J Cakes (Nov 6, 2009)

*hey thanks for stoppin in iron.*


----------



## the chef (Nov 6, 2009)

Jcakes you n me are adout neck in neck fer flowering! Lookig good bud!


----------



## J Cakes (Nov 10, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Jcakes you n me are adout neck in neck fer flowering! Lookig good bud!


 
*hey there brother thanks for the post yea we shall have a very nice stash   later bro*


----------



## Locked (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice J Cakes....


----------



## smithgrown (Nov 10, 2009)

J i am really starting to dislike you!!!!!!   lol. j/k man your girls look great. better than  mine do at 5 wks!!!

5 stars for you my friend and i think i need to keep my green mojo for my self!!! Actually do you have any you can spare???  lol


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 10, 2009)

Good looking girls you've got yourself there Jcakes. I hope you do all the CFL growers proud!


----------



## J Cakes (Nov 11, 2009)

*Hl/smith/and mental thanks for droppin by and the comments on my ladies  glad to hear im not the only one that thinks im doing a good job. 

ps. smith some green mojo for ya girls good luck bro*


----------



## J Cakes (Nov 11, 2009)

*hey guys at the end of the fourth week of flowering plants are looking very good buds are starting really starting to come out here's some pics are the four ladies*


----------



## the chef (Nov 11, 2009)

Damn brother i can smell the sweet stank from here! Your ladies look spectacular my friend. Can't wait to see harvest pics.GJ!


----------



## J Cakes (Nov 16, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Damn brother i can smell the sweet stank from here! Your ladies look spectacular my friend. Can't wait to see harvest pics.GJ!


 
hey thanks leaving some love i know man i can't wait till harvest half way there


----------

